

Quantum Field... Finance? - DaniFong
http://einfall.wordpress.com/2008/01/28/quantum-field-finance/

======
michael_nielsen
Jim Simons of Chern-Simons theory fame runs Renaissance Technologies, one of
the top hedge funds.

